# CD 9- Follicles- iui with clomid



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I am on my first cycle of IUI ( which may have to be aborted because my bloods have come back with high Prolactin levels, but I remain optimistic) and had my 1st scan today cd 9, my lining was only 5mm but she said this was because of the clomid and once the eastradiol kicks in this should start to thicken.

I had 3 follicles x1 15mm, x 1 13mm  and x1 8mm, is this OK for cd 9 ( I usually have a 30 day cycle?)

Samper


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

From what i read that sounds about right.

I can't help from personal experience as i've just started first attempt (cd 3 today)

Good luck and fingers crossed for you that you are able to go ahead!
Jen
x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Samper,

Sounds similar to me - I had 1x16mm, 1x14mm and 1x11mm on day 10 of a 28/29 day cycle and they said that was fine.

Good luck!
Pippi xxxx


----------

